# Had a visitor this morning.



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice looking bear. Is it common for them to b that close to the house or is food scarce up there?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Nice looking bear. Is it common for them to b that close to the house or is food scarce up there?
> 
> - JCamp


It's pretty common around here from May_October. We get the brown/grizzlies also.

You can't leave any garbage or food out side at all.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Scavenger. I would want them nervous about coming that close.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

first 1 is a Black Bear ?
second 2 is Grizzley ? 
or is it just camera angle ?

you have to respect them …and the steaks are very tasty :<))


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

When I grew up in MO, there was never a mention that there might be a bear anywhere in the state. Now, it seems highly likely that one will grace my porch sooner than later. Somebody killed one just a few miles away last year and another has been seen. I don't think I have to worry about brown bears anytime soon though.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> first 1 is a Black Bear ?
> second 2 is Grizzley ?
> or is it just camera angle ?
> 
> ...


Not the camera angle, Black and Grizzly.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

There are pluses and minuses living in beautiful areas but I wish I lived in a great setting like yours. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Scavenger. I would want them nervous about coming that close.
> 
> - Rick M


What you going to do. They are protected and the tree hugers say we have to learn to co-exist with the bears.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I killed this fella in Ontario in 2010. The bear on ur porch looks bigger than mine. 
I too would b nervous with all those bears around. I'd b afraid that I'd not b paying attention one day An one would sneak up on me There are some black bear in southern Ohio near me but closest I've heard of one is around 30miles away


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

"What you going to do. They are protected and the tree hugers say we have to learn to co-exist with the bears" 
Some 410 or 20ga bird shot in the butt might teach them to b skittish around the house.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Ever tried an electric fence, those damn tree huggers really hate trying to climb over them! ;-)

A semi truck hit and killed a black bear and one of it's cubs about 10 years ago in west KY. I was right behind him when it happened. We were in an area called Land between the lakes, it's between Kentucky and Barkley lakes. We were "informed" by the KY state police and the KY game wardens service that what happened didn't, and there are no Bears in western KY. I don't know about the truck driver, but I told everyone anyway. ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Tell the tree huggers to come get the bear and keep it with them at their house!!!

LOL


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

give me a gator any day. Screw something that could outrun and outclimb me. And I'm a fast squirrely dude.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Here on I took many ears ago


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

http://lancasteronline.com/news/local/pound-black-bear-largest-ever-recorded-in-lancaster-county-captured/article_3499533e-5814-11e7-a2cb-6f0007ed376e.html

this is not supposed to happen hear this far down state :<))
BUT IT DID LMAO


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

It seems the bear population is growing all over the country ( States the have bears). I know we have more than ever around here.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

About 40 years ago I took a friend black bear hunting in WV. He got into a comfortable position and waited while made a circle to drive the bear toward him. Suddenly he screamed bloody murder. I ran toward his position hoping the bear hadn't attacked him. When I got there, his gun was on the ground and he was gone. I knew that the bear wasn't near big enough to carry him off, so I started tracking him down. He was leaving a trail any 2 yo could follow. I found him locked in the truck shaking in terror. I laughed myself silly at him, then I went back and shot the bear. A lot less than 200 pounds. He is still today at 71 years old called "bear killer". You can't get him into the woods for any reason.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> What you going to do. They are protected and the tree hugers say we have to learn to co-exist with the bears.
> - AlaskaGuy


The Murkowski's must be slacking. When I lived in AK no one went into the bush unarmed because bear attacks were still a thing and there was no co-existing. It's the only place I've lived where you could walk around a good sized city with a hand cannon on your hip and no one would look twice, lol. But I wouldn't kill them, just give them a butt load of rock salt or a face full of pepper spray. They would think long and hard before coming that close to my house.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> What you going to do. They are protected and the tree hugers say we have to learn to co-exist with the bears.
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> The Murkowski s must be slacking. When I lived in AK no one went into the bush unarmed because bear attacks were still a thing and there was no co-existing. It s the only place I ve lived where you could walk around a good sized city with a hand cannon on your hip and no one would look twice, lol. But I wouldn t kill them, just give them a butt load of rock salt or a face full of pepper spray. They would think long and hard before coming that close to my house.
> ...


You can still walk with a hand gun on your hip, or in you underwear or under the seat of you vehicle. Anyone 21 can carry in Alaska and no permit required. With parents permission even an 18 year old can carry with no permit needed. We also have stand your ground law. JUST DON'T SHOOT ANY BEARS. That when the trouble starts.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

We use one of those hand held fog horns, we buy at a marina, to send the black bears here in our valley packing back up and usually over the other side of a mountain. They hate those things.

We've not seen one around our home in a long time since we stated honking at them with one of those fog horns.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

(We use one of those hand held fog horns, we buy at a marina, to send the black bears here in our valley packing back up and usually over the other side of a mountain. They hate those things.)
**
We've not seen one around our home in a long time since we stated honking at them with one of those fog horns.
__

Well they can be helpful on occasion. This one is helps turn the compost.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> This one is helps turn the compost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I like that you put him to work.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Luckily we only get deer around our place!

You sure have to be alert outside with those big critters around 'caus you could be their dinner!


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

I have heard that bears do not like dogs that are not chained.

And, I have heard that Chicago Bears do not like the end zone…..


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> HEY PEOPLE CHECK THAT OUT GOT VERY NICE STUFF http://bit.ly/2vOzkqp
> 
> LINK http://bit.ly/2vOzkqp
> LINK http://bit.ly/2vOzkqp
> ...


My computer tell me not to go to your links.
27 post in 66 minutes with links…........Spam


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

The bears are definitely growing in population and as their population expands, so does their interaction with 
humans grow. In Montana I have encountered several brown and black bears while mountain bike riding and
have stopped and talked to them until they left-some people think I am that boring-but I did not advance or
move until they had left. I may have just been lucky. I have never been close to a grizzly while outside a 
vehicle, nor do I want to be. Alaska has different and strong bear laws. For example if you have to kill a
bear in self defense, you are required to skin the bear and give the skin with claws attached and the skull
to Alaska fish and game. Alaska figures that you will know how to skin out an animal and keep the claws
attached, something that most people in the lower USA would not be able to do, and as the Alaska population
grows, I imagine a few city people would not be able to do. It is a whole different lifestyle and class of
people that live outside the cities in rural Alaska. If you want an idea, check out Dick Proennekke's 
"Alone in the Wilderness". My first thought when people talk about problem bears was the old farmer
and ranchers 3S motto, shoot, shovel, and shut up, but we have slowly moved beyond this to better
ways to deal with animals and Alaska Guy has learned how to do it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

he he he if I was you I would remember to lock sliding doors …next thing is he be sitting on your recliner watching TV …LMAO :<))


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I visit a friend in CO, who has a moose living on his property. He frequents his ground level deck and occasionally will walk past his windows. He is big! In Iowa we have lots of wild life, but most aren't of any size, except the occasional big buck, but they don't get to be big by living around humans…..This moose is huge, we keep our distance, and the moose does to us too. We call it "Morris", but Morris had a calf so we will have to rename her. Tourists trespass to see it and want to walk up to it…not a good idea! I am not sure about living around bears though…I don't think I want neighbors that want to eat me!!!
Mike


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> The bears are definitely growing in population and as their population expands, so does their interaction with
> humans grow. In Montana I have encountered several brown and black bears while mountain bike riding and
> have stopped and talked to them until they left-some people think I am that boring-but I did not advance or
> move until they had left. I may have just been lucky. I have never been close to a grizzly while outside a
> ...


We have some brown/grizzly's around too but not as many as blacks though. I fear fish & game more than the bears. If I was to have to shoot a bear in defense of life or property your guilty until proven innocent . I'd have prove it. Home invasion by bear is becoming more frequent. Not long ago a man in Eagle River shot a bear coming through his front door. He in the shower and heard his wife scream. He ran out naked, grab a gun and shot the bear dead. He was almost sited because they were cleaning fish in the kitchen, and was considered an attractive nuisance. If you have any garbage or anything in you yard that would attract bears you pretty much going to be in trouble. Fish & Game has ever told people they shouldn't have chickens and such at home because they attract bears.



















You can't leave nothing out side.










This is my home.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

now I got a place to go for my next vacation …LMAO ....you have a beautiful home *AND SHOP* LOL :<))


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks GR8HUNTER


----------

